# delrin rod



## steve bellinger (Oct 30, 2014)

Got a bunch of reeds and guts yesterday, for some grunt calls I want to make. After looking at @BrentWin Tutorial on how he does these, I decided I needed some 5/8 delrin rod. Well I looked at lowes today but coun't find any there. So hoping ya all can help me out on a place where I could look. Would like to find locally if at all possibly. If not where I can find on line. Thanks as always
Steve


----------



## SENC (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought mine on amazon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2014)

Grainger has tons of sizes and lengths too

http://www.grainger.com/product/DEL...G1_AS01%3F%24smthumb%24&s_pp=false&sst=subset

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Check for a local plastics company and give them a call. I found them cheaper than Grainger though I don't know your area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 30, 2014)

USPlastics.com has good prices. Or you could try OnlineMetals.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 30, 2014)

Has any buddy ever tried the plastic dowels they sell at hobby lobby. There site says they have heavy duty cake tear dowels. After looking at there site, did a search on cake making supply's and found a bunch of what they are calling heavy duty plastic dowels. Don't know any thing about this, but if they are the same type plastic there dowels would be a bunch cheaper. Not that they are expense, but for 3 or 4 bucks they sell 4, 12 1/2 inch for what you can get 2 for else where. Just asking, as I can get these locally.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Steve, the last few times I bought acetal (delrin) was from ENCO. Bought 4 ft length of 5/8 and 3/4. They have 15% off ending today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know how much you call makers use but I buy my HDPE & UHMW from these guys and have since 2006 - I just checked and they carry delrin rod. I *think* they sell retail but if so I don't know if their prices would be any better than anywherre else unless you open a wholesale account with them. I haven't shopped around in years but for pallet and 1/2 pallet orders they are much more competitive for the materials I buy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks all. I guess I'm gonna have to order some through the internet as I can't find anything here locally.


----------



## myingling (Oct 31, 2014)

1/2 in pvc pipe got a outside diameter of 5/8 I believe ,,,if your lookin to seat your reed set in side may just have to run 1/2 drill bit in to ream out a bit

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

